# Schwedenplaner 2007



## Volker Lamprecht (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo Schweden-Fans,

es ist zwar noch reichlich früh, aber stellenweise muß
man in Schweden sehr zeitig buchen. 

Wir sind im nächsten Jahr vom 08.09.-22.09.  am 
Asnen bei Ulli und Mona im Haus Gökboet.
Der eine oder andere wird es schon 
kennen:http://www.schweden-ferienhaeuser.com

Eventuell sieht man sich ja mal am oder auf dem
See.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Schwedenangler (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo Volker !

Früh genug kann man nie Buchen!
Auch wir haben jetzt schon für nächstes Jahr unser Domizil
festgemacht. Vom 26.05.-02.06.07 wird ebenso Haus Gökboet
unser Domizil sein.Nach der sehr positiven diesjährigen Woche
bei Ulli und Mona Hübers ( www.schweden-ferienhaeuser.com )
war für uns klar auch im kommenden Jahr dort unseren Angelurlaub zu verbringen. 

Gruss Ralf


----------



## FlipDaFish (1. September 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Moin,

hab auch gerade gebucht! 14.04-21.04. Auch Haus Gökboet! 
Gruß an alle die schon da waren oder noch hin wollen...


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Mußte leider meinen September-Urlaub
aus beruflichen Gründen absagen.

Also Leute: vom 08.09.07 bis 22.09.07
ist die Super-Hütte noch frei.

Ich werde Anfang Juni dort aufschlagen.

Das Haus Gökboet ist einfach super!

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Alf Stone (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Siehe Signatur! Villa Solhelm im Juni, Juhu!


----------



## Lahnsitzer (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Servus!!
Also bei uns (die Westerwald- und Hagenbande, 11 Mann und eine Frau) dauert es noch genau 11 Monate und 4 Tage bis zu unserem nächstem Schwedentrip zum Asnen! Am 15.09.07 sind "unsere" Häuser bei Ulli und Mona (ich sag mal Servus an die beiden#h ) gebucht! Manno wir zählen schon wieder die Tage!!!
Schade das der Volker absagen mußte, hätte ja genau gepasst!

Einen kleinen Bericht von unserem Urlaub 2006 findet ihr hier im Anglerboard unter
*Odysee in die schwedische Asnen-Wildnis*


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo an alle Schwedenfans,

da es im September nicht passt,
werden  wir  in der  ersten  Juni-
Woche im Haus Gökboet  eine
herrliche Urlaubs-/Angelwoche
verleben.
Übrigens hat Ulli für alle, die nicht
ohne Strom und Warmwasser aus-
kommen, 4 Häuser mit allem Komfort
ganz in der Nähe.
In  einem  der  Häuser  steht  eine
Gefriertruhe, in der die Bewohner des
Gökboet ihre Fische lagern können.
Dort gibt es auch  Frischwasser!
Wie alles bei Ulli und Mona völlig
problemlos.

Der Asnen ruft ...

Volker


----------



## Timmy (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Werden im Juni für 3 Wochen in den Schären zwischen Karlshamn und Ronneby unsere Hechtlein fangen. Zwischendrin wirds aber definitiv auch an diverse Binnenseen gehen.


----------



## Schwedenulli (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



Timmy schrieb:


> Zwischendrin wirds aber definitiv auch an diverse Binnenseen gehen.


 
Da hoffe ich aber doch sehr, dass diesmal auch der Åsnen mit auf dem Programm steht!!!
Wir werden *AUF ALLE FÄLLE* versuchen uns ebenfalls auch mal für die Ostsee loszueisen.


L.G.

Ulli #h


----------



## Timmy (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



Schwedenulli schrieb:


> Da hoffe ich aber doch sehr, dass diesmal auch der Åsnen mit auf dem Programm steht!!!
> Wir werden *AUF ALLE FÄLLE* versuchen uns ebenfalls auch mal für die Ostsee loszueisen.
> 
> 
> ...



Hoffe auch sehr, daß es diesmal klappt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|wavey:


----------



## Harry0080 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo Volker,

bin die Woche vorher mit Ralf im Haus Gökboet! Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja noch und können Bericht erstatten.

Gruß
Harry


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo Harry,

ein paar Erfahrungswerte wären schon
nicht schlecht!
Mal sehen, wann wir hier auf die Piste
kommen. 

Dann vielleicht bis zum
2. Juni 2007.

Volker


----------



## Schwedenangler (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo Volker !

Wenn wir uns nicht mehr sehen sollten , dann hinterlegen
wir einen kurzen schriftlichen Bericht #4  in dem alles wichtige 
drinstehen wird.Aber ich denke auch Ulli wird wieder die 
richtigen Ratschläge auf Lager haben #6 . 

Nur noch 222 Tage und der Rest von heute und wir sind
endlich wieder in Schweden!!!

Gruss   Ralf


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Das ist doch mal ein Wort!

Volker


----------



## gaedda (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

sorry jungs,
ich kanns nicht mehr hören bzw. lesen.......

Asnen, Asnen, Asnen
:v :v :v 

Schweden besteht aus mehr als nur diesen See!!!

Grüße an alle die auch andere Landschaften in Schweden lieben!
z.B. Värmland, viel einsamer, mehr Fische, schönere Landschaften da auch Berge, oder Hälsingland und und und


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Weißt Du, was mich richtig wütend macht?: Die Intolleranz
von Leuten wie Dir. Man kann kaum noch einen Beitrag
schreiben ohne kritisiert zu werden. 

Das Thema ist "Schwedenplaner 2007"  Leider fahre ich
an den See, und leider wurde mir darauf geantwortet! Es
steht jedem völlig frei,  über  andere  Gegenden
zu berichten. Das ist der Sinn dieses Thema`s.
Wenn Du das nicht begriffen hast, kann ich Dir leider
nicht helfen.

Du befindest Dich allerdings in guter Gesellschaft:
Die Zahl derer,  die  Urlauber/Angler an diesem See
anfeinden, wird offensichtlich immer größer.
Ich versuche es noch einmal:

"Schwedenplaner 2007" : gilt für -ganz Schweden-  !!!

Wenn Du und deinesgleichen nicht in der Lage sind,
konstruktiv etwas beizutragen, dann haltet lieber
den Mund. Ich muß mir von Dir/Euch nicht vorschreiben
lassen, wohin ich in Urlaub fahre. Sorry, aber die 
drei Rundköpfe in Deinem Beitrag sind eine Beleidigung.

Ich bin es wirklich leid, daß Asnen-Urlauber  hier  im 
Board immer öfter angepisst werden, und werde künftig
nichts mehr  veröffentlichen.

Volker


----------



## Schwedenangler (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

@ Gaedda

Es ist schade das du nicht konstruktiv zu diesem Thema beiträgst.Z.B. mit einem Bericht über dein Lieblingssee in Schweden oder ähnlichem.Du hast Recht:Schweden hat mehr Seen als nur den Asnen aber niemand zwingt dich die Berichte darüber zu lesen und niemand wird dich zwingen dort zu Fischen.Wenn mich etwas im Board nicht interresiert dann
lasse ich den Bericht einfach aus.Es wäre schön wenn du
mit Berichten über deine Favoriten meine Seenkenntnis was Schweden betriffst erweiterst und ich vielleicht dadurch angeregt meinen nächsten Angelurlaub dort verbringen werde.
Nur solche Beiträge wie deiner von gestern sind einfach völlig
daneben!!! Ich hoffe du denkst mal drüber nach und belehrst
mich eines besseren.Ich war letztes Jahr am Asnen sehr zufrieden und fahre aus diesem Grund auch im nächsten Jahr
genau wie mein Vorredner wieder hin.

Gruss Ralf


----------



## Stonefish (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Ich werde am 15.09 auch wieder mit Andy in Südschweden sein.
Und stellt euch vor--. Es hat uns so toll gefallen wir fahren wieder an den Asnen.:l . Es war für uns einfach ein perfekter Urlaub. Den wir gerne wiederholen.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann hat uns der Ulli gezwungen  wiederzukommen. Wir müßten auch ganz viele tolle Sachen über den Asnen schreiben. Sonst hätte er uns nämlich ..|kopfkrat 

#d #d #d


----------



## peter II (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

da darf man dem gaedda wirklich mal zustimmen...
das grenzt ja schon an sCHLEICHWERBUNG hier#d 
das die Moderatoren da LEIDER nicht einschreiten wundert mich.

Und allen anderen sei gesagt Meinungfreiheit gibt es auch für die "andersdenkenden".


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Siehe meinen Beitrag vom 16.10.06 !!!

Hast Du ihn gelesen!?!?
Oder begreifst Du nicht, was ich
geschrieben habe.?

Ich bin inzwischen soweit, eine Sperre
für dieses Board in Kauf zu nehmen, aber
wer  nicht  in  der  Lage  ist,  Beiträge  zu
lesen und zu verstehen, ist wirklich dumm
wie ein Brot.
So, und jetzt scheiß mich bei den Mod`s  an
und heul Dich aus!
Was hier im Board abgeht, ist  wirklich nicht
mehr feierlich.

Ich wünsche allen noch viel "Spaß";
BESONDERS DEN ASNEN-FANS!!!

Melde mich hiermit aus dem AB ab.

Volker


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo Asnen-Freunde,
ich habe 2 Nächte drüber geschlafen und
bin zu der Überzeugung gekommen, das man
sich von diesen "Leuten"  nicht  einschüchtern
lassen darf. Es gibt mehrere Themen (z.B. Langeland)
in diesem Board, die von sehr vielen Mitgliedern
frequentiert werden. Dort ist meines Wissens noch
niemand angemacht worden. Viele Orte werden von
vielen Anglern besucht. Und deshalb werde ich weiterhin
über den Asnen berichten.

Ach, und noch etwas für die Kritiker: Man sollte
nicht über etwas urteilen, das man nicht kennt!!!
Wir regen uns über Eure bevorzugten Angelgebiete
auch nicht auf.
Darf ich mal fragen, was bei Euch dahinter steckt?
Bei der Unterstellung von PeterII sei mir diese Frage
erlaubt.

Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn wir "Schwedenurlauber"
von Leuten wie Euch gar nichts mehr hören würden!

Dann könnten wir uns in Ruhe über unser Hobby
unterhalten:  einfach  nur  Angeln und das einmal 
im Jahr für ein paar Tage an einem traumhaften
See!!!

Volker


----------



## klee (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Hallo Volker !
> 
> Früh genug kann man nie Buchen!
> Auch wir haben jetzt schon für nächstes Jahr unser Domizil
> ...





Jetzt habe ich den übeltäter der unser Haus vor der Nase weggebucht hat.

Sind vom 26.05.-09.06.07 im aus Vikingarstugan:m :m



ICH FREUE MICH AUF DAS 1 MAL AM ASNEN


----------



## Schwedenangler (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

@ klee

Ich glaube es ist egal in welchem Haus du bist.Viel wichtiger 
sollte sein das man sich wohlfühlt.Man hat von allen Häusern
nur einen kurzen Weg zum Wasser/Boot und muss nicht weit laufen.Und der See ist von allen Anlegestellen stets der gleiche.
Auch euch viel Spass und Petri Heil in Schweden #6 .


Gruss Ralf


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo klee,
wir haben die zweite Hälfte in dem Haus gebucht.
(02.06.-09.06.) Vielleicht legt ihr ja mal bei uns
zum klönen an?

Volker


----------



## klee (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



Volker Lamprecht schrieb:


> Hallo klee,
> wir haben die zweite Hälfte in dem Haus gebucht.
> (02.06.-09.06.) Vielleicht legt ihr ja mal bei uns
> zum klönen an?
> ...




Hi Volker ,

wir werden uns sehen#h #h


----------



## seifi04 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo fahre nächstes Jahr auch wieder an See mit dem Bösen A. Viel mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen .Aus Angst hier verfolgt zu werden.|muahah: Nur eins noch, damit die ganzen A.... Hasser zufrieden sind . Ich (wir )sind auf der Insel Sirkön und nicht bei den gescholtenen Uli + Mona. Aber vielleicht lerne ich die beiden ja mal selber kennen und kann mir dann persönlich ein Bild machen. Wer weiss. Ps, Ein A.... Thraed das wäre doch was.#v#v#v#v#v#v. So dann allen noch nen schönen Sonntag egal  mit welcher Liebe zu welchem Gewässer oder Umgebung!!! Und denkt immer daran


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Vielleicht versuchen  wir  es
mal bei  Asnen:X
Wäre ja schön, wenn wir uns da
ungestört unterhalten könnten.

Volker


----------



## abborre (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Können die Gefolgsleute des Asnen-Gurus nicht ihren eigenen Trööt aufmachen, wo sie sich ihre immer gleichen Geschichten um die Ohren  und Augen blasen können?
Ich habe es schon öfter geschrieben und schließe mich Gaedda voll und ganz an!!!
Ist es wirklich so, daß der Planer 2007  die nächsten 10 Monate dasselbe Gelaber aufnehmen soll, wie der Planer 2006, 2005, 2004 und so weiter bis zurück bis zu den Sezessionskrigen??
Ich hoffe nicht!   Gruß  Abborre


----------



## gaedda (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



abborre schrieb:


> Können die Gefolgsleute des Asnen-Gurus nicht ihren eigenen Trööt aufmachen, wo sie sich ihre immer gleichen Geschichten um die Ohren und Augen blasen können?
> Ich habe es schon öfter geschrieben und schließe mich Gaedda voll und ganz an!!!
> Ist es wirklich so, daß der Planer 2007 die nächsten 10 Monate dasselbe Gelaber aufnehmen soll, wie der Planer 2006, 2005, 2004 und so weiter bis zurück bis zu den Sezessionskrigen??
> Ich hoffe nicht! Gruß Abborre


 
Abborre spricht mir aus dem Herzen, ich wollte ja nichts mehr schreiben, aber.......
Liebe Verantwortliche stoppt das hier, es interessiert keinen wer wen wann in einem der Häuser von Ulli besucht, außer www.schweden-f...........com #6 

Schreibt euch doch "private" Mails, hat dann aber den Nachteil dass das Thema nicht wieder hochgezogen wird und an erster Stelle steht!!! 
Und noch was......,
ich sage es euch ganz ehrlich, wenn ich ein gutes Angelrevier finde, dann trete ich das nicht hier im Angelboard breit, sorry
das erfahren meine besten Freunde und sonst keiner!!!#c 
Es sei denn ich habe irgend welche Vorteile anderer Art, welche das sind überlasse ich Eurer eigenen Vorstellung.
Wer so alles zum Asnen fährt.... (eigentlich sind es ja immer die Gleichen) da wird man den Verdacht ja nicht los dass dort bei diesem Massenansturm ("jetzt weiß ich auch wer mir mein Haus weggebucht hat") ähnlich Zustände wie in "Getno Gard" herrschen müssen.:c :c 

Wie oft hier (Angeln in Schweden) der oben schon erwähnte Link genannt wird ist schon erstaunlich, vor allem aber auch von "Jungmitgliedern im Board" und wie oft dann die Beiträge wieder nach oben gepuscht werden mit irgend welchen nichtsagenden Geschreibsel|peinlich 

Freunde Schwedens, ein wirklich gutes Angelgewässer braucht keine Werbung, dass ist ein Selbstläufer und wird unter der Hand weiter gegeben.
Wenn ein Gewässer so gepuscht wird, dann schrillen bei mir alle Alarmglocken!
Jeder kann hinfahren wo er will, aber verarscht uns nicht hier im Board, ich kann es nicht ab wenn jemand meint ich/wir sind blöde.
Grüße an Abborre und alle die genau so denken!!#h 

Ich finde es ist an der Zeit hier das Schloß anzubringen!!

Gaedda


----------



## kaja (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Also,.....

ich bin zwar ein Neu-boardie, habe aber auch schon meine Erfahrungen zum Asnen gemacht.

Vor einem Jahr wollten meine Familie und ich seit langem mal wieder nach Schweden.Also fing meine Frau im Internet über Google-Suche an eine FeWo zu suchen.

Sie stieß dabei auf die Hompage von den sog. Schleichwerbern
vom Asnen.

Ich war damals übrigens Nicht-Angler,wir wollten nur Badeurlaub und Sightseeing machen, eben erholen.

Wir hatten weder Boot noch Angel,das konnte unser Vermieter nicht verstehen und so erwarb ich ein günstiges aber recht gutes Spinnangel-Set von ihm und mietete auch ein Boot für eine Woche.
Ich machte so meine ersten Angelerfahrungen überhaupt.
Esox biß Gott sei Dank nicht, da ich gar nicht wusste, wie ich mit der Kreatur hätte umgehen müssen.
Wieder zu Hause habe ich dann die Sportfischerprüfung gemacht und mich hat das Angelfieber seit letztem Jahr nicht wieder losgelassen.

Wir wohnten im Haus Solhem,super ausgestattet und urgemütlich.

Da ich dieses Jahr nur sehr wenig Urlaub bekommen konnte und wir den Service von Mona und Ulli nur loben können,haben wir dieses Jahr im Oktober eine Woche gebucht.

Dieses mal waren wir vom 14.-21.10.2006 im Haus Trollebo.
Dieses Haus ist genauso super (die Sauna war der Hit meiner Frau und Kinder).
Ich habe meinen ersten Hecht überhaupt gefangen und muß sagen,daß ich nie einen besser schmeckenden Hecht gegessen habe als den aus dem Asnen.

Ich habe den Hübers also einiges zu verdanken.
Für diese Zeilen bekomme ich übrigens keine Prozente oder ähnliches.

Der Asnen ist einfach nur wunderschön, egal ob bei den Hübers oder sonstwo.
Wer das nicht versteht,daß soviele Menschen,ob Angler oder nicht, von der Gegend schwärmen, der war noch nicht dort.

Es gibt sicherlich noch andere wunderschöne Gegenden in Schweden und ich werde sicherlich noch einige besuchen (z.B. Lappland),aber wenn man nur eine Woche Urlaub zur Verfügung hat, dann fährt man dort hin, wo man nicht lange suchen muss, um alles zu finden und wo der Service stimmt.

Vor einigen Jahren waren wir mal in Skane in einem FeHaus.
Die Vermietung lief über eine sog. Betreuung.
Man ist allerdings sich selbst überlassen und dann fang mal an zu suchen ohne Schwedischkenntnisse.NICHT JEDER KANN ENGLISCH auch nicht in Schweden.

Also, meine persönliche Meinung als New-Boardie.....

streitet nicht wegen Asnen oder ähnlichem ,sondern schreibt tolle Reiseberichte über eure liebsten Schwedenplätze, EGAL WO!!!!

Der Asnen ist jedenfalls immer eine Reise wert!!!
Auch Menschen wie Mona und Ulli findet man nicht überall.
Bleibt also fair !

Gruß und Petri Heil
Karsten





P.S.: Der Börjes ist einfach super


----------



## Stonefish (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

@ abborre, gaedda:  Ihr seid nicht mehr zu ertragen.:v 

    Wenn Ihr irgendein persönliches Problem, mit wem auch immer, habt, dann verzieht euch doch bitte aus diesem oder ähnlichen treats. #6


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo  Stonefish,
ich freue mich sehr über deine Zeilen.
Mir  fällt  zu  soviel ...  (schreib  ich  lieber  nicht)
wirklich nichts  mehr ein.

Deshalb habe ich auf deren geistigen Dünnschiß
auch nicht geantwortet.

Ich wiederhole es aber gern noch dreißigmal:
Dies ist ein Schwedenplaner!!! 
Wer zu diesem Thema nichts beitragen möchte, muß 
das akzeptieren, was hier schon geschrieben worden
ist. Auf jeden Fall sollte er sich dann jeglichen
dummen Kommentar verkneifen.!!!   

Fast hätte ich mich aufgeregt!

Volker


----------



## THD (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

So nun auch mal meine vorläufige Planung:
- Oster und Pfingsten ca. 1 Woche
-2 Wochen im Juli/August
-1 Woche im Oktober
gewohnt immer in Smaland, geangelt in Laen, Rottnen, Visjön, und Asnen, Schären landwärts Öland und zw. Karlshamn und Ronneby, Ostsee südlich Karlshamn, alles je nach Lust und Wetterlage.


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo THD,

kannst du mich adoptieren?

Ich kann nur eine Woche nach Schweden.

Aber egal, auf diese Woche freue ich mich 
sehr. Denn:  "Nach  Schweden  ist  vor  Schweden"

Ich wünsche Dir schöne Tage in Schweden 2007.

Volker


----------



## THD (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

@Volker Lamprecht
Das mit der Adoption wird nicht so einfach werden, wenn ich mir unsere Baujahre anschaue.
Evtl. sieht man sich ja mal am Ostufer des großen Sees.


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

okay, okay, ich hab`s  begriffen:  der  "Alte  Mann  und  der  See"  Wenn ich  dann  Rentner  bin  und  die  Rute  noch
halten kann, fahre ich auch öfter nach Schweden!

Viel Spaß und schöne Fische wünsche ich Dir!

Volker


----------



## Tärna (7. November 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hier meine vorläufige Planung:
Mai 2 Wochen
Juni/Juli 3 Wochen
August/Sept. 4 Wochen
November 2 Wochen
Ziel: Bolmen
Gruß Tärna


----------



## abborre (7. November 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Tärna, Glückwunsch zu soviel Zeit; da komm ich nicht mit!
Eingenes Haus am Bolmen, Wohnwagen/mobil oder zur Miete?
Immer der gleiche Platz?
Du könntest ja ausführlich über das Angel/Fischjahr im Wechsel der Jahreszeiten am Bolmen berichten. 
Ist der Berufsfischerei immer noch so aggressiv dort oder hat es sich mittlerweile gelegt?
Gruß  Abborre


----------



## Tärna (7. November 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo Abborre
Die Zeit ist seit der Freistellung in meiner Altersteilzeit kein Problem mehr.
Der Besuch in unserem Sommerhaus am Bolmen wird jetzt durch die Urlaubsplannung meiner Frau und Ihrer Arbeitskolleginnen besimmt. 
Die Angelberichte sind noch nicht möglich , da ich noch keinen Telefonanschluß in Schweden habe.
Zü der Berufsfischerei ist meiner Meinung nach zu sagen : Der See ist so groß , das für alle Platz da ist.
Gruß Tärna


----------



## Schwedenulli (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Wer hat Lust auf eine gemeinsame Dorschtour o.ä., wer ist in 2007 ( mit eigenem / gemietetem Boot ) in der Gegend von Karlshamn / Vägga unterwegs? Wann? 

Habe nur etwa 70 KM dorthin und kann ( außer Samstags und Sonntags ) planen!
Komme in dem Fall mit dem eigenen Boot, kann evtl. 1 oder 2 Leute mitnehmen.

THD, Timmy - sonstwer ?

hälsningar

Schwedenulli |wavey:


----------



## Margaux (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hej hej,

ich bin im Juni drei Wochen mit dem WoMo in Norwegen und Schweden unterwegs. Für die letzte Juniwoche habe ich Värmland rund um den Vänern geplant. Vielleicht ergibt sich dort die Möglichkeit für eine gemeinsame Trollingtour...? Ist jemand dann zufällig in der Nähe?

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Werner 68 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo Schwedenangler bin neu im board und fahre am 29,9-6,10 2007 nach schweden zu Uli.Kann mir irgendwer sagen was mich da erwartet


----------



## Bernd 18 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo mein Name ist Bernd und ich bin neu im board fahre mit drei  Freunden vom 29,9 - 6,10 2007 nach Schweden und würde einfach gerne wissen wie das mit dem Aal angeln in Schweden steht mein ich habe gehört das ab 1 Mai 2007 das fischen auf Aal für jeder mann nicht mehr erlaub ist ???? wer kann dazu was sagen ???#c​


----------



## Schwedenulli (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo Bernd, willkommen im Board!

Guck doch einfach mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90560

Was neues gibt`s noch nicht wieder!

Gruß

Schwedenulli #h


----------



## Bernd 18 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

ich danke dir Ulli war sehr aufschlußreich.|supergri
gruß Bernd​


----------



## mad (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

servus,

ich fahre nicht nach *A* sondern nach *B*.#6 
im mai gehts an den Bolmen See:vik: 
ob A oder B das spielt oft keine rolle, und ein großer hecht springt sicher nicht alleine ins boot da gehört schon mehr dazu.
bin seit jahren am bolmen see und von der hütte aus nur 15m zum boot, und hechte gibts auch genügend was will ich mehr.#6


----------



## Brisko (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Für uns gehts Ende Juni (23.06. - 07.07.) an den Asnen... Freuen uns schon riesig und ich bin schon fleißig am einkaufen  

Also... mein erstes Mal Schweden.... Gucken wat dat wird.....#6


----------



## Margaux (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



Brisko schrieb:


> ... Freuen uns schon riesig und ich bin schon fleißig am einkaufen


 
Hej Brisko,

kauf bloß nicht zuviel, denn außer Bier und Vollkornbrot gibt's in Schweden alles zu mittlerweile gleichen Preisen wie hier... 
Angelläden haben die übrigens auch, und das - zumindest was Kunstköder angeht - oft mit einer reichhalten Auswahl#6 

Viel Spaß und Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## ajaekel (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo zusammen,

fahre vom 17.08 an eine Woche nach Schweden. Bin in Värmland in der Nähe von Stöllet am Klarälven. Wird das erste Mal schweden - bin schon sehr gespannt.

Gruß, Achim


----------



## Margaux (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



ajaekel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> fahre vom 17.08 an eine Woche nach Schweden. Bin in Värmland in der Nähe von *Stöllet am Klarälven*. Wird das erste Mal schweden - bin schon sehr gespannt.Gruß, Achim


 
Hej Achim,

diese Gegend kenne ich, zuletzt bin ich vorheriges Jahr dort durchgekommen. Es ist dort wunderschön , vor allem der Klarälven:l . Anglerisch ist er allerdings nicht so einfach, da würde ich es auch mal an umliegenden Seen probieren.

Viel Spaß und Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## ajaekel (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo Margaux,

was bedeutet anglerisch nicht so ganz einfach? Hatte gehört, dass der Klarälven in der Gegend das Äschengewässer schlechthin sein soll 

Gruß, Achim


----------



## EutinerJung (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hi,

fahre am 14.07. - 28.07.2007 hierhin:

http://jjj.dancenter.com/pubweb/showhouse4?houseid=25401&language=DEU&currency=EUR&person=1

Gibt es irgendwelche Tips für das Gewässer oder die Umgebung?
Vorab vielen Dank.

Mfg Tim


----------



## Margaux (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



ajaekel schrieb:


> Hallo Margaux,
> was bedeutet anglerisch nicht so ganz einfach? Hatte gehört, dass der Klarälven in der Gegend das Äschengewässer schlechthin sein soll
> Gruß, Achim


 
Hallo Achim,

der Klarälven gilt in der Tat als ein sehr gutes Äschengewässer. Wie das beim Angeln allerdings leider oft ist, garantiert ein guter Bestand nicht unbedingt einen guten Fang. Hinzu kommt, daß man das Gewässer, die speziellen Gegebenheiten etc. nicht kennt. Und das ist ja bei uns "Angel-Touris" der Fall. Generell sollte man halt eben nicht erwarten, daß einem in Schweden (wie auch in Norwegen), die Fische freiwillig ins Boot springen.

Aber wie geschrieben, eine sehr schöne Gegend und fangen wirst Du bestimmt was #6. 

Grüße,
Margaux

P.S. Über die Suchfunktion findest Du hier im Board noch mehr Infos über den Klarälven.


----------



## Fishmac (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo ihr Fischmörder,

das war ein Scherz! 

Dieses Jahr steht mein Angelurlaub leider noch in den Sternen. Zu viel Stress mit meinem Arbeitgeber. Und das nach nunmehr 11 Jahren. 

Das Ziel ist schon klar. Auch wenn gaedda es nicht mehr hören kann. 

Wenn ich mit fahre, dann an den *Asnen*.

Ich hasse eigentlich solche traditionellen Dinge. Alles ist immer wieder gleich. Aber dieser See hat es mir angetan. Und wenn ein Wechsel meines Jobs bis zum April eher unwahrscheinlich ist, fahre ich - gesetzt den Fall meine Angelkumpels haben dann noch ein Plätzchen frei - auf jeden Fall mit.

Ach, da war doch noch was. Meine Frau hat da ja auch noch ein Wörtchen mit zu reden. Wie dumm aber auch!

Gruss, Fishmac


----------



## Bronni (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo Schwedenfreunde,

      auch bei mir ruft Asnen  in diesem Jahr. Meine Frau, unser ältester Sohn und ich werden am 19. Mai für 14 Tage an den berühmt, berüchtigten See fahren. Es ist unser erster Besuch in Schweden. Wir haben ein Haus bei Ulli und Mona gemietet,
  natürlich auch ein Boot und wir hoffen, dass wir einige schöne Hechte landen können.
        Ich habe schon viel über Asnen gelesen, bin aber immer für neue Tipps dankbar. Wir werden unsere Jerk- und Spinnruten einpacken und hoffen, dass unsere Vorstellungen erfüllt werden. Ich werde mit Sicherheit darüber berichten und hoffentlich auch einige schöne Bilder mit entsprechenden Fischen hier einstellen.

  Also bis dann und allen weiterhin schöne, dicke Hechte
  Bronni


----------



## WovenHand (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gareda kurz davor, meinen allerersten Schwedenurlaub zu buchen. Es ist ein kleines Haus in Smaland an einem relativ kleinen See (500m Durchmesser) mit eigenem Steg und Boot.
Meint Ihr, das könnte eine Enttäuschung werden oder würdet Ihr es auch einfach riskieren, an einen namenlosen See zu fahren? Reichlich Fische sollte es doch fast überall geben, oder?


----------



## Margaux (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



WovenHand schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin gareda kurz davor, meinen allerersten Schwedenurlaub zu buchen. Es ist ein kleines Haus in Smaland an einem relativ kleinen See (500m Durchmesser) mit eigenem Steg und Boot.
> Meint Ihr, das könnte eine Enttäuschung werden oder würdet Ihr es auch einfach riskieren, an einen namenlosen See zu fahren? Reichlich Fische sollte es doch fast überall geben, oder?


 
Hej hej,

auch in kleinen Seen wirst Du sicherlich gut fangen können. Außerdem ist ein Haus direkt am See mit eigenem Steg doch sehr malerisch.

Außerdem wirst Du in der Umgebung bestimmt auch größere Seen finden, in denen Du Dein Glück versuchen könntest, falls der kleine See Dir nicht reichen sollte. Hierzu am besten das örtliche Touristenbüro ansteuern oder einfach mal ein bißchen googeln.

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## avoelkl (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch nicht sehr lange in diesem Forum und habe schon viel interessantes gelesen.
Auch wenn ich es mich schon fast nicht mehr sagen traue :q , auch ich werde in diesem Jahr für 3 Wochen an den Asnen zu Ulli und Mona fahren (v. 11.08 bis 01.09).

War früher oft in Schweden beim Angeln und kenne auch einige andere gute Angelgewässer. z.B. der Sommen-See bei Malexander oder der Glaskogen-Nationalpark an der Norwegischen Grenze. Ist aber schon lange her.

Aufgrund der sehr vielen positiven Berichte und der tatsache, das ich das erste mal mit Familie nach Schweden fahre und das nach fast 10-jähriger Schwedenpause war ich schon sehr darüber erfreut, so viele positive Berichte über eben diesen See mit dem großen A und über so nette und gute Vermieter zu finden. Schließlich möchte ich nicht das Risiko eingehen, das es meiner Frau nicht gefällt, oder wir in drei Wochen nichts fangen. Sonst gehts die nächsten Jahre garantiert nciht mehr nach Schweden :q .

Und noch einen abschliesenden Satz zu den wenigen hier im Forum, die anscheinend mit den sehr vielen positiven Berichten zu diesem See und den genannten Vermietern ein scheinbar größeres Problem haben.
Bis jetzt habe ich nur wenige wirklich hilfreiche Berichte von anderen schönen und guten Angelgewässern gelesen. Es heist immer nur, .......es gibt auch andere super Gewässer und Vermieter....... schön, und wo bleiben die Infos???????

Grüße
Andi


----------



## Margaux (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Haallooo Leute!

Jetzt beruhigt Euch doch mal wegen des Åsnens. Erstens ist es doch jeden freigestellt, wo er gerne hinfährt und zweitens gibt es zum Åsnen einen eigenen Thread - wenn man dann unbedingt in dieses Thema einsteigen möchte. Ich selber fahre mit den WoMo durch Schweden, bin also nie festgelegt, kann aber auch die Leute verstehen, die gerne in ein bekanntes Revier und in ein bekanntes Haus fahren.

Dieser Thread heißt *Schwedenplaner 2007*, in dem jeder - unabhängig vom Ziel - mitteilt, wo und wann er hinfährt. So können wir unsere Vorfreude auf ein tolles Land und einen hoffentlich schönen Urlaub teilen.

@avoelkl: Durchsuche das AB intensiver und Du wirst genügend Berichte auch über andere Gewässer in Schweden finden #6 .


Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Räuberfreak (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo Schwedenurlauber

Auch wir fahren dieses Jahr vom 15.09. - 22.09. wieder zum Asnen. Wir sind 4 begeisterte Asnen Angler. Der See und die Umgebung sind einfach geil. 

Haben ein Haus in der Nähe von Urshuld auf der Insel Sirkön gebucht. Fahren das 4 mal dorthin. Ist einfach traumhaft schön.

Vielleicht trifft man sich 

Grüße an alle Schweden Angler


----------



## Sebÿ (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo!
Ich plane auch eine Reise nach Schweden im Mai/Juni
Meine Frage wäre ob ich lieber mit der Fähre fahren soll oder die Brückentour durch Dänemark nehmen soll.
Wie macht ihr das? Was gibt es für Pro's und Kontra's zu den Routen?
Vielen Dank
Sebÿ


----------



## Margaux (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

#6 





Sebÿ schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich plane auch eine Reise nach Schweden im Mai/Juni
> Meine Frage wäre ob ich lieber mit der Fähre fahren soll oder die Brückentour durch Dänemark nehmen soll.
> Wie macht ihr das? Was gibt es für Pro's und Kontra's zu den Routen?
> ...


 
Hallo Sebÿ,

da gab es letztes Jahr schon einen Thread zu, bei alle Pro und Contras diskutiert wurden. Am besten einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen#6 .

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Stonefish (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



Räuberfreak schrieb:


> Hallo Schwedenurlauber
> 
> Auch wir fahren dieses Jahr vom 15.09. - 22.09. wieder zum Asnen. Wir sind 4 begeisterte Asnen Angler. Der See und die Umgebung sind einfach geil.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Räuberfreak,

wir sind in der selben Woche da. (weiter östlich) #h


----------



## Sebÿ (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

@Margaux
Vielen Dank für den Tip!
Nun bin ich zwar über die Möglichkeiten aufgeklärt,
aber kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden.#q 
Naja bis dahin ist ja auch noch was Zeit.

Fahre wahrscheinlich auch an den Åsnen und zwar vom 
26.05-09.06 Da ja in der Zeit auch andere Boardies da sein 
werden wäre es doch cool mal zusammen zu fischen. 
Also wer Lust hat einfach mal melden.
MfG
Sebÿ


----------



## Dorschminister (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
ich brauche mal euren Rat, meine Frau und ich wollen im Juli 2007 für ca.eine Woche nach Mittelschweden die grobe Richtung Eskilstuna-Västeras-evtl. Uppsala  hat jemand ein Tip für ein Ferienhaus mögl. am See (bin Angler |supergri  ) es sollte nicht weiter als 100km von Stockholm entfernt sein.

Ich hoffe ihr habt den einen oder anderen Tip für mich 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## WovenHand (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hej hej,
> 
> auch in kleinen Seen wirst Du sicherlich gut fangen können. Außerdem ist ein Haus direkt am See mit eigenem Steg doch sehr malerisch.
> 
> ...



danke, hab ich gemacht und gebucht hab ich auch!


----------



## Margaux (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



WovenHand schrieb:


> danke, hab ich gemacht und gebucht hab ich auch!


 
Glückwunsch und viel Spaß in Schweden! Wann wirst Du dort sein?

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## WovenHand (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



Margaux schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und viel Spaß in Schweden! Wann wirst Du dort sein?
> 
> Grüße,
> Margaux




In der zweiten Augusthälfte. Falls es noch warm ist, umso besser, falls nicht mehr, dann freue ich mich auf hoffentlich beißwütige Raubfische |wavey:.
Bin sehr gespannt, es wird mein erster Urlaub im Norden.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Ich hab jetzt auch gebucht:

5.5.-12.05 Asnen bei Schwedenulli.

Was sind denn eure Top Schleppköder für Schweden?


----------



## mad (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch gebucht:
> 
> *5.5.-12.05 *Asnen bei Schwedenulli.
> 
> Was sind denn eure Top Schleppköder für Schweden?



servus,

bin die gleiche zeit mit noch paar boarder am bolmen see. schade hätten sicher einen riesen spaß


----------



## Fishmac (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch gebucht:
> 
> 5.5.-12.05 Asnen bei Schwedenulli.
> 
> Was sind denn eure Top Schleppköder für Schweden?


 
Na da gratuliere ich recht herzlich. Meine Angelfreunde haben sich zum exakt gleichen Termin bei Ulli Hübers eingemietet. Evtl. bin ich dann auch mit von der Partie. In diesem Fall hoffe ich auf neue Erkenntnisse bzgl. der guten Angelstellen. Denn ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach Mobbi Dick. 

Wer mir bei der Ergreifung des oben genannten behilflich ist, mit dem Teile ich dann auch meinen wertvollen Biervorrat (Bitburger versteht sich). Des weiteren steht dann auch der Selbstgebrannte meines Nachbarn zur Verfügung. 

Also, wenn es bei mir zeitlich und beruflich klappt, dann erwarten die hilfreichen Angler in KW 19 eine Menge Treibstoff.

Gruss, Fishmac


----------



## Margaux (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



WovenHand schrieb:


> In der zweiten Augusthälfte. Falls es noch warm ist, umso besser, falls nicht mehr, dann freue ich mich auf hoffentlich beißwütige Raubfische |wavey:.
> Bin sehr gespannt, es wird mein erster Urlaub im Norden.


 
In der zweiten Augusthälfte *kann* es schon herbstlich werden. Aber bei den derzeitigen Wetterkapriolen ist ja alles möglich... Fangtechnisch habe ich im August nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht (aber natürlich immer noch gefangen). Schaue mal wie viele hier im Schwedenplaner 2007 im Mai fahren und die Frage nach der besten Hechtzeit beantwortet sich von selbst. Die beste Zeit für den Familienurlaub beginnt mit Mittsommer Ende Juni und geht bis etwa Mitte August.   

Lycka till!
Margaux


----------



## Schwedenulli (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



Margaux schrieb:


> Schaue mal wie viele hier im Schwedenplaner 2007 im Mai fahren und die Frage nach der besten Hechtzeit beantwortet sich von selbst.


 
Hallo Margaux!
Möchte Deine Aussage gerne etwas kommentieren!
Sicherlich ist der Mai ( Ende der Laichzeit ) einer der besten und beliebtesten Monate.
Sicher auch, weil man nach der langen "Entzugspause" endlich wieder angeln will und Lust auf "draußen" hat!
Mindestens genauso beliebt und gut sind die Monate *September / Oktober*.
Weniger "beliebt", aber keineswegs schlecht: Die Zeit ab November.

Wesentlichste Unterschiede: Ab etwa Mitte April ( je nach Eisverhältnissen ) wird gebissen "wie verrückt". Oft in Ufernähe, d.h.: Nicht tief! Die Fische sind aber z.T. durch Winter und Laichgeschäft geschwächt. Daher fällt der "Drill" oft etwas mager aus - die Anzahl der gefangenen Fische ist dagegen oft höher.

Auch bei Wassertemperaturen von 25 Grad ( im Åsnen im August nicht ungewöhnlich! ) werden sehr schöne Fische gefangen. Oft entweder tief - ab 6 Meter abwärts - oder aber nur knapp einen halben Meter unter der Oberfläche bzw. als "Nachläufer" beim reinkurbeln. Für den kombinierten "Angel und Familienurlaub" ist die von Dir genannte Zeit sicherlich die beste, auch weil dann alle "Sehenswürdigkeiten" offen sind.

Ab Anfang September kühlt das Wasser deutlich ab. Die Fische beginnen sich den "Winterspeck" anzufressen.
Gebissen wird in dieser Zeit ebenfalls sehr gut - die Kampflust meistens nicht mit dem Frühling zu vergleichen, d.h.: Deutlich stärkere Fische - somit oft "mehr Spaß".


L.G.

Schwedenulli #h


----------



## Margaux (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hej Schwedenulli,

danke für die Differenzierung meines Beitrages, alles was Du schreibst ist richtig #6. 

Ich fahre seit 1982 zu den unterschiedlichsten Zeiten nach Schweden und Angeln kann man - außer zu Zeiten der Eisbildung/bzw. -schmelze - immer. So wird bspw. das Eisangeln in Schweden von den deutschen Anglern immer noch unterschätzt - was ich dabei schon an schönen Barschen und Forellen, von denen im Sommer nichts zu sehen war, gefangen habe... 
Der September (/Oktober) mit seinem "indian summer" (heißt das in Schweden nicht "brittsommar"??) ist ebenfalls eine herrliche Jahreszeit mit tollen Hechten. Natürlich bin ich (leider) kein Einheimischer, so daß ich die unterschiedlichen Jahreszeiten nur anhand meiner 1- bis 3-Wochen-Urlaube beurteilen kann. Sehr gerne würde ich mal ein ganzes Jahr an einem schwedischen See verbringen... (wenn ich einen Geldgeber finde ...).

Bezüglich der 25 Grad Wassertemperatur, die im Juli/August auftreten können, sollte man allerdings schon sagen, daß das Hechtangeln dann schwieriger sowie zeitintensiver wird und man am besten Downrigger einsetzt (die nicht jeder Angler hat). 

Hälsingnar till Sverige!
Margaux


----------



## Schwedenulli (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

@Margaux

Definitiv benötigt man in den Monaten Juli / August mehr Zeit, um Fische zu fangen. Anders ausgedrückt: Die "Ausbeute" ist mit den Monaten Mai / Juni und September / Oktober nicht zu vergleichen!
Thema Downrigger:
( Hier spreche ich jetzt *NUR* für den Åsnen! )
Bei einer Durchschnittstiefe von 3 - 4 Metern ( daher auch die schnelle Erwärmung auf 25 Grad! ) - bei einer "tiefsten Stelle" von 11 Metern auf der Ostseite, werden *KEINE* Downrigger benötigt und kommen daher auch nicht zum Einsatz!
Tiefläufer mit einer Tauchtiefe von 6 bis max. 8 Metern reichen vollkommen aus.
Die Farbe ist dabei fast wurscht - wenn sie Krach machen ( Rasselkugeln etc. ) aber absolut von Vorteil!

Will aber hier nicht den "Besserwisser" spielen - möchte nur 
verhindern, daß jetzt alle `nen nicht gerade billigen Downrigger kaufen, die im Sommer an den Åsnen kommen!
Ein Echolot bringt`s da eher...;o)...!

In diesem Sinne:
Grüße aus Schweden

Schwedenulli |wavey: 

...und Margaux: Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal?! Würd` mich freuen!


----------



## Räuberfreak (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



Sebÿ schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich plane auch eine Reise nach Schweden im Mai/Juni
> Meine Frage wäre ob ich lieber mit der Fähre fahren soll oder die Brückentour durch Dänemark nehmen soll.
> Wie macht ihr das? Was gibt es für Pro's und Kontra's zu den Routen?
> ...


 
Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde. bin auf wohnungssuche.
im september kostet die Brücke mit Fähre etwa 160 Euro zuzüglich Mehrkosten für Benzin. Mit der Fähre kostet es bei einem PKW mit Hänger hinfahrt 23 - 6 Uhr von Rostock 130 Euro und Rückfahrt 15 Uhr 99 Euro. Hinzu kommt eine 4 Bett Kabine die etwa 100 Euro kostet. Wir nehmen die Fähre, damit wir ausgeschlafen in Schweden ankommen und gleich mit dem angeln loslegen können. 

gruß an alle


----------



## Räuberfreak (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



Stonefish schrieb:


> Hallo Räuberfreak,
> 
> wir sind in der selben Woche da. (weiter östlich) #h


 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Seit ihr im September schon da gewesen. Wir waren bisher im Oktober oder November. Die Monate waren super.


----------



## Margaux (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



Schwedenulli schrieb:


> Grüße aus Schweden
> Schwedenulli |wavey:
> 
> ...und Margaux: Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal?! Würd` mich freuen!


 
Hej Schwedenulli,

danke gleichfalls!! Wenn Du für ein paar Tage einen Stellplatz für mein kleines WoMo anbieten könntest, komme ich gerne darauf zurück...#6, zumal ich im Åsnen noch nicht geangelt habe.

Dieses Jahr bin ich allerdings mit dem WoMo ab dem 09. Juni zunächst in Norwegen unterwegs und wollte auf dem Rückweg ca. ab midsommar dann noch eine Woche in Värmland verbringen... Mal sehen, ich bin ja mobil...

Und klar: bei einer maximalen Tiefe von 11 m und einer durchschnittlichen Tiefe von 3-4 m im Åsnen, braucht man keinen Downrigger. Da reichen tieftauchende Wobbler allemal aus. Die von mir bevorzugt beangelten värmländischen Seen sind in der Regel wesentlich tiefer, so daß ich hier gerne Downrigger einsetze (ist aber wirklich nur für den Urlaub eine hohe Investition). 

Hej då,
Volker


----------



## Stonefish (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



Räuberfreak schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Seit ihr im September schon da gewesen. Wir waren bisher im Oktober oder November. Die Monate waren super.


 
Wir waren im letzten jahr zur http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=85746&highlight=asnenselben Zeit da. Kuckst du hier:


----------



## Bochumer Jung (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

hallo,
ich fahre im september zum schärengarten nach sankt anna!wollte mal wissen ob ihr mir ein paar gute köder nennen könnt,da es mein erstes mal in schweden ist.
danke und petri heil#h :vik:


----------



## hechtangler_tom (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



> servus,
> 
> bin die gleiche zeit mit noch paar boarder am bolmen see. schade hätten sicher einen riesen spaß


Servus Robert,

wenn uns mal langweilig wird, weil wir den See leergefischt haben, dann kommen wir halt mal zu Besuch am Bolmen vorbei.;-)


----------



## Lasko (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hey!

Sind dieses Jahr vom 12.-19. Mai am Åsnen zu Besuch. Haben den Bolmen letzten August leer gemacht! ;-)

Also Tom, wenn du den Åsnen leer machst, haben wir echt nen Problem!!! ;-)

LG Lasko


----------



## k1ng (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo,
ich werde wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr mit 5 Personen nach Schweden fahren. Was habt ihr denn gegen den Asnen ?, ich war vor 3 Jahren dort und fande es recht schön. Könntet ihr mir noch einen anderen See empfehlen der nicht zu weit entfernt ist? Ich schätze mal, das wir 2 Boote nutzen müssen.


----------



## Räuberfreak (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



Stonefish schrieb:


> Wir waren im letzten jahr zur http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=85746&highlight=asnenselben Zeit da. Kuckst du hier:


 

Ein toller Bericht und super Bilder. Als wir das erste Mal am Asnen waren, haben wir uns genau wie ihr verfahren. Haben unser Haus aber nur durch Zufall um 23 Uhr bei völliger Dunkelheit erreicht. Jede Ecke vom See sieht irgendwie gleich aus. Mit den Fangerfolgen war es genau so wie bei euch. Immer 50-60 Hechte, um die 10 Zander und einige Barsche. Unser Haus liegt sofort an den tiefen Löchern, die du erwähnt hast. Wollten aber dieses Jahr unbedingt mal Richtung Torne fahren.


----------



## deli (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Wir fahren vom 19.05 - 26.0507 an den Asnen. 
Habe erst das Fereinhaus im Internet gefunden (ja, bei U. + M.) und bin dann auf das Angerboard gestoßen - Ja es geht auch umgekehrt.
Nachdem der Urlaub eine ruhige Woche zu zweit werden sollte, hat sich das ganze zu einem Familienurlaub mit Mutter (incl.Hund), Schwester, Schwager und Neffe entwickelt. 
Zum Glück gibt es ja das Außenhaus - so könnte zumindest ein wenig Zweisamkeit rauskommen.
Wenn ich die diversen Berichte incl. Bildern so lese, könnte ich eigendlich sofort losfahren. 
Ich glaube ich werde erstmal meine Angelsachen aus dem Winterchlaf holen und schon mal einen Einkaufszettel machen, denn Vorfreude verlängert den Urlaub.


----------



## rumski (10. April 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo an alle Schwedenfreaks,ich fahre mit einem Kollegen mitte Juni an den Örken See (Ramkvilla)Leider haben wir keine Infos über den See im Netz gefunden. Kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen?Alle Infos sind von Interesse!!!(welche Fischarten, Gewässerkarte, ist ein Fluss zum Fliegenfischen in der Nähe? etc....Bin wirklich für alle Infos dankbar........ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung!Vielen Dank vorab!!!!!!Grüsse aus Nürnberg


----------



## Allroundtalent (10. April 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

@rumski kann dir dazu leider nichts sagen...
aber ich fahre in den ersten beiden ferienwochen (21 juli bis 4 august) an den immeln... wer noch infos hat dann ...
Hier rein ------>http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=95249&highlight=immeln

MfG
Allroundtalent
​


----------



## FlipDaFish (14. April 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Ahhhhhh!
Gleich gehts los!!!
Fahre für ne Woche zu Ulli und Mona. Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird. Bin schon sau gespannt|uhoh:


----------



## Allroundtalent (14. April 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

na dann mal petri heil und viel spass FlipDaFish!! kannst uns ja dann einen schönen bericht schreiben ​


----------



## seifi04 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Bei mir ist es am 9.Juni soweit. Ich zähle jeden Tag runter und bin schon ganz nervös. Weiß vielleicht zufällig einer ob man auf der Fähre von Puttgarden nach Rödby noch Dosenbier pfandfrei kaufen kann? Dann muss ich mein Auto nicht mit Sixpacks so überladen.#6


----------



## mad (15. April 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



seifi04 schrieb:


> Weiß vielleicht zufällig einer ob man auf der Fähre von Puttgarden nach Rödby noch Dosenbier pfandfrei kaufen kann?



servus,

hoffe doch:vik: 
wir fahren am 4.5. los und haben auch wieder vor paar döschen zu kaufen.
letztes jahr oktober hat es noch genügend gegeben.#h


----------



## seifi04 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Wäre nett wenn du nah deiner Rückkehr noch mal berichten könntest, auch wegen der Preise. Na dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß.  MfG Rene


----------



## Breamhunter (15. April 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> hoffe doch:vik:
> wir fahren am 4.5. los und haben auch wieder vor paar döschen zu kaufen.
> letztes jahr oktober hat es noch genügend gegeben.#h



Auf die 24er Becks-Koffer wird unsere Woche vom 5.-13.5. aufgebaut#g. Alles andere wäre ein Skandal#d. Wir haben für den 10.Mai eine Karte für die Mörrum für 50 Euros|uhoh: Ansonsten wirds recht günstig, weil ein Kumpel ein Haus mit Boot in der Pukkavikbucht (Norje) besitzt:q


----------



## gezine (24. April 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Ich fahre vom 30.Juni bis 22Juli an den Törn - nahe dem Örtchen Vissefjärda.:vik: 
Haben eine kleine Insel mit kleiner Stuga drauf gemietet. Ein Traum!!!:l 
Letztes Jahr zwei schöne 80er Zander direkt vom Steg auf Köfi...und das Gefühl einer "eigenen" Insel ist wirklich unbeschreiblich!!!! Ist da evtl jemand in der Nähe???
#h Gezine#h


----------



## snoopy2002 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo Leute.
Fahre wieder 10 Tage an den Vidöstern. 20.05-30.05.07.

PS: Kaufe meine Dosen auch auf der Fähre. Mad, Ihr könnt ja mal posten ob es noch geht.

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Margaux (25. April 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



snoopy2002 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Fahre wieder 10 Tage an den Vidöstern. 20.05-30.05.07.
> Gruß
> Karsten


 
@Vidöstern
Mensch, der Vidöstern, da kommen Erinnerungen auf... Als ich mit meinen Eltern als 13-Jähriger zum ersten Mal mit dem Wohnwagen in Schweden war, war das rein zufällig unsere 1. Anlaufstation. Dort wurde meine "Schwedenliebe" geboren, dort habe ich meinen ersten Hecht und meinen ersten Zander gefangen. Dort wurde ich vom Friedfisch- zum Raubfischangler. Danach hat mich das Angeln in unseren kleinen niederrheinischen "Pfützen" nie mehr richtig zufrieden gestellt... 
Das war 1982 und seitdem war ich bisher jedes Jahr mindestens einmal in Schweden :k 

Suuuper viel Spaß dort, wo bist Du denn am Vidöstern?

Ha det bra,
Volker


----------



## snoopy2002 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo Volker. 
Wir fahren zum dritten mal nach Erikstad am Vidöstern. Haben dort vor zwei Jahren das erste mal geangelt, da ein Bekannter in Erikstad ein Haus besitzt. War eigentlich nur mal so zum "ausprobieren". Ich bin eigentlich leidenschaftlicher Dänemark Fan. Aber seitdem lässt mich Schweden nicht mehr los. Die Landschaft, diese herrlichen Gewässer und natürlich der Hecht und der Zander. Der Vidöstern ist eine Top Hecht und Zander Adresse. Sind ja auch nur noch 3 Wochen.


Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Tärna (26. April 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo zusammen
morgen Früh geht es los zum Bolmen für 14 Tage. Das Wetter war heute laut Tel. bei 22 Grad , genau die richtige Temperatur zum Angeln und Faulenzen. 
Gruß Tärna.


----------



## Fishmac (27. April 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Oh man, ich lese immer wieder:"Morgen geht's los". Mir wird schon ganz anders. Ich würde am liebsten heute als morgen zum Asnen losziehen. Ach, wo wir gerade dabei sind, wer teibt sich denn noch in der Woche vom 05.05. - 12.05. im östlichen Teil des Asnen herum. 

Bin über Infos von weiteren Petrijüngern dankbar.

Beste Grüsse, Fishmac:vik:


----------



## pikie (28. April 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo Schweden-Fans!

Wir, ein Haufen großhechterfahrener Petri-Jünger, sind vom 05. - 12. Mai rund um die Uhr (na fast) auf dem Asnen unterwegs. Mit mehreren Booten, Echoloten und GPS machen wir die Gegend unsicher und da sollte heuer wohl Einiges gehen. Wir sind jedenfalls gut gerüstet - an uns wird's nicht liegen. Vergangenes Jahr war bereits am 2. Tag die Metermarke geknackt - war aber auch ein "richtiger" See. (Asnen-Fans bitte nicht persönlich nehmen). Echte Brocken sind im Asnen ja eher rar. Aber wie heißt's so schön: "Kleinvieh macht auch ....."

Hoffentlich tummeln sich am Asnen nicht zu viele rudernde Friedfisch- und Stellfischangeler in unserem Kielwasser. |evil: War nur ein Scherz!!!

Wünsche Allen eine erfolgreiche Hechtsaison und viel Spaß und schöne Tage in Schweden. Man sieht sich garantiert (wir tragen alle orange Jägermeister-Mützen)!!!:g


----------



## hechtangler_tom (28. April 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Wir (4 Leute aus Bayern) werden sich ebenfalls am 05.05. um ca. 16:00 Uhr bei Ulli einfinden. 
@Fishmac,

ihr seid glaub ich auch bei Ulli. Da denk ich werden wir uns bestimmt mal sehen. Mittlerweile zähle ich schon fast die Stunden, bis es endlich losgeht. 
Meine Zahlreichen online-Bestellungen sind mittlerweile auch alle eingetroffen und somit sollte einer erfolgreichen Woche nichts mehr im Wege stehen.


----------



## Schwedenulli (29. April 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

@ pikie
Echte Brocken im Åsnen eher rar???
Da bist Du wohl nicht richtig informiert!
Der Seerekord liegt meines Wissens bei 136 cm mit der Rute und 144 cm im Netz, es vergeht kaum eine Woche OHNE "metrischen"!.
Verbessere mich gerne, wer es besser weiß oder `nen größeren gefangen hat!
Gruß vom Åsnen
Schwedenulli


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Kann ich nur bestätigen!


----------



## Fishmac (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo pikie, hallo hechtangler_Tom,

@pikie


> Mit mehreren Booten, Echoloten und GPS machen wir die Gegend unsicher und da sollte heuer wohl Einiges gehen. Wir sind jedenfalls gut gerüstet - an uns wird's nicht liegen.


 
ach die gute Technik. Sie ist bestimmt ein Hilfsmittel, dennoch kein Allheilmittel. Unsere Meter wurden gut verteilt in Booten mit, aber auch in Booten ohne Echolot gefangen. Ein GPS wollte ich mir auch zulegen, doch dann habe ich mich gefragt, wie will ich den Fangort genau bestimmen, wenn ich manchmal 50 - 100 Meter hinter dem Boot meinen Köder schleppe. Da verlasse ich mich doch lieber auf meinen Orientierungssinn in Verbindung mit den Angaben meines Echolotes.

Ich werde mich auch dieses Jahr wieder einmal mit meinen Angelkollegen beraten, ob der Fangplatz des letzten Jahres nun weiter hüben oder drüben gewesen ist. Abgesehen davon betreten wir sechs Petrijünger absolutes Neuland mit der Unterkunft bei Uli, am Ostteil des Sees. Somit werden die Karten neu gemischt. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass uns Uli nicht ganz im Dunklen läßt. Die heißen Tips von ihn sind mir hier im Forum schon einige male aufgefallen.

@hechtangler_Tom

Wir werden schon morgens, sollte uns nichts dazwischen kommen, am Asnen eintreffen. Es hat sich über die Jahre so ergeben, dass wir Freitag Abend in die Nacht starten. Der Verkehr durch das Ruhrgebiet ist dann sehr zahm, und zehrt nicht durch ständige Staus an unseren Nerven.

Ich hoffe, mein Angelkoffer läßt für die Asnenhechte keine Frage mehr offen. Das einzige, auf das ich noch warte, ist mien neuer Driftsack. Aber auch dieses Utensil sollte noch rechtzeitig hier in der Eifel(Bitburg) eintreffen.

Bis demnächst, aber spätestens bis am Samstag am Asnen.

Fishmac#h


----------



## hechtangler_tom (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

@Fishmac

Ich denke wir werden ebenfalls am Samstagmorgen eintreffen. Ich kann schon kaum mehr schlafen vor lauter Hechtfieber.

Bis Samstag.


----------



## Zappes (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

So, nun sind´s noch schlappe 22 Tage und der Rest von Heute! Dann gehts wieder ab zum Bolmen. Kleine Hütte mit Boot direkt am See, was kann schöner sein.... 2 Wochen Ruhe, entspannen und Angeln! Ho´ffentlich schaffen wir´s (Nightstalker und ich und noch ein Kumpel) diesmal auch den Unnen zu befischen. 

Zünftiges "Petri Heil" an alle anderen Schweden-Angler


----------



## Platti (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo Fischer, 
ich weiß nicht, ob das hier so reinpasst, aber ich möchte nächste Woche nach Südschweden. Kann mir mal einer den Unterschied zwischen Schärengarten und Schärenküste erklären und wo die in etwa liegen? Danke,

Platti


----------



## EutinerJung (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Manometer. Noch genau drei Wochen und dann hab ichs geschafft. URLAUB und das in Schweden. Einfach romantisch.
Hier gehts dann hin:
http://www.dancenter.de/index/schwe...inge/ferienhaus-tydingesjon/tydingesjon-25401
Für zwei Wochen. Ausspannen und Angeln. 
Vielleicht kennt einer von euch die Gegend und kann vorab schonmal berichten.

Mfg Tim


----------



## wurz (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hi, Boardies
Werde wohl im September noch mal Urlaub bekommen und nach Schweden fahren. Kann mich allerdings nicht so recht entscheiden wohin. |kopfkrat Habe ja nun schon viel positives über den Asnen gehört und das da wohl auch viele Boardies ihre Urlaube machen, aber ist es da nun auch dementsprechend voll auf dem See? 

Wie sieht es denn am Vidöstern aus? Ist der als Alternative zu empfehlen? Von den Fangaussichten ähnlich?

War jetzt gerade in Borlänge/Darlana und einigermaßen enttäuscht, weil der See an unserer Hütte eher einem Teich glich und demensprechend kaum noch was drin war. In den Seen der Umgebung sicherlich bessere Bedingungen, aber es gab Schwierigkeiten ein Boot zu bekommen. Natur ist allerdings irre mit purer Wildnis und dementsprechenden Tieren wie Adlern und Schlangen und Elchen.

Im letzten Jahr war ich am Örkensee in Smaland bei Ramkwilla und der ist echt zu empfehlen, da gute Besatzmaßnahmen von Hecht und Edelfischen und dementsprechende Fänge. #6 Außerdem war die Umgebung sehr schön, einfach auch ein schönser See. Finde ich gehört auch dazu.

Gruß wurz |wavey:


----------



## qtarantino (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

so wir sind vom 27.07. bis 11.08. in schweden , genauer in aneboda bie lammhult  am straken ruhe und angeln.... 

gruß


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



Platti schrieb:


> Hallo Fischer,
> ich weiß nicht, ob das hier so reinpasst, aber ich möchte nächste Woche nach Südschweden. Kann mir mal einer den Unterschied zwischen Schärengarten und Schärenküste erklären und wo die in etwa liegen? Danke,
> 
> Platti



Hallo Platti,
Schärengarten und Schärenküste ist das gleiche.
Schärern ist die Bezeichnung der mehr oder weniger vielen,
der Küste vorgelagerten Inseln.
Gruß Detlef


----------



## mymo (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*



wurz schrieb:


> Hi, Boardies
> Werde wohl im September noch mal Urlaub bekommen und nach Schweden fahren. Kann mich allerdings nicht so recht entscheiden wohin. |kopfkrat Habe ja nun schon viel positives über den Asnen gehört und das da wohl auch viele Boardies ihre Urlaube machen, aber ist es da nun auch dementsprechend voll auf dem See?
> 
> Wie sieht es denn am Vidöstern aus? Ist der als Alternative zu empfehlen? Von den Fangaussichten ähnlich?
> ...


 
Moin wurz,

war in der ersten Juni-Woche das erste Mal am Vidöstern. Haben beim schleppen ganz gut gefangen (29 Zander, 25
Hechte). Der größte Zander 56cm, alle anderen viel kleiner.
Ebenso bei den Hechten war viel Kleinkram dabei, allerdings
auch 2 Stk von 1,01 und 1,08. 
Landschaftlich ist es dort nicht so toll, da ein Haus neben dem 
anderen steht und auch der sonst allgegenwärtige Wald und die
Hügel fehlen. Der See ist vergleichbar wie eine große Badewanne mit Sandboden (keine Hänger) und stellt keine oder kaum Ansprüche an den Angler (einfach los und schleppen - es beisst).
Im Vergleich gefällt mir der Asen besser, da er landschaftlich und auch vom See, mit Unterwasserfelsen, Inseln usw. interessanter ist. Gefangen wird dort auch, also m.E die bessere
Alternative. 
Bestimmt fängst Du das nächste Mal besser in Schweden

meint mymo


----------



## eöbzander (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

noch 5 tage dann gehts endlich 3 wochen in die nähe von sundsvall:vik:
3 wochen pures barsch und hecht angeln vom feinsten!
Allen anderen schwedenfahrern auch noch einen erholsamen urlaub.
gruß


----------



## Platti (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2007*

Hallo dheilwagen,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich war übrigens die letzten 2 Wochen in Figeholm. Wunderschöne Ecke, möchte gern im Herbst wieder hin. Wie ist denn die Fischerei im Oktober? Gruß

Platti


----------

